# We have kittens



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Six little Lambchops all safe and well - and born at a civilised time of the day too


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

YAY!!! Well done! Glad to hear of their safe arrival  Can't wait to see pictures....


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How very civilised to have kittens born in the day. Many congrats - piccies please.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations. I am almost afraid to look at the upcoming pictures. I get so broody when I see them. Hope mum and kits are all well.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Congratulations. I am almost afraid to look at the upcoming pictures. I get so broody when I see them. Hope mum and kits are all well.


I know exactly what you mean Mo1959...whenever i see any pics of lymorelynns babies my heart melts,i pull the "omg they're adorable" face & i go rushing to tell the hubby that my next addition WILL be a siamese.:smile:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the new arrivals


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

6? That'll keep you busy!
Congratulations Lynn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mum and squeakies are all doing well :thumbup: I'll post some pictures tomorrow 
All born between 4pm and 6pm so extremely civilised :thumbup: though I have been sitting beside her nest box (bottom of my wardrobe ) since 9 am - couldn't even have a loo break without her checking up on me. DH has been supplying me with cups of tea  and brought me a love scone with strawberry jam - just as Mai Tai was eating a placenta  I think I've gone off cream teas


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats!!!

I think I have gone off cream teas as well after reading that.... :lol:


----------



## Champers (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic news! So pleased for you.  quite agree with previous posts, making me feel quite broody :tongue_smilie:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

ah congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby furies


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations mummy Mai Tai, and nanny Lynn  :thumbup:


Another 14 weeks to coo over pictures of your gorgeous babies, and this time we have 6!!! :001_wub:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

What on earth did you use to bribe her into having them in the middle of the day for you! Whatever it is, I want to know!

Congratulations to you, Lynn. Do we know how many of each you have yet?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh no! *must not look, must not look"


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

woohoo congratulations!! can't wait to see how they grow and hear all about them. well done Mai Tai!!! ( mei ling  )

give kisses to all those little white bodies!! 

kate xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all  Mummy still happy with her kits though she has been our for a drink and to stretch her legs. Rosie has had a look and while Mai Tai doesn't mind at all visits will be under strict supervision.
Carly, I have no idea how she came to be so thoughtful  She just popped into her nest box at about 9 this morning and that was it for the day  I'm hopeless when it comes to sexing new born kittens but will try and make up my mind when I weigh them in the morning


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Congratulations. I am almost afraid to look at the upcoming pictures. I get so broody when I see them. Hope mum and kits are all well.


still watching...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Pictures tomorrow I promise


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations :thumbup: and well done Mai Tai 

I hope mum and babies are doing well.

Look forward to seeing photos


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

nice to see a good breeder still on here, I hope mum and babies are doing well, my mum loves siamese!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

ooh yay congratulations!
I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww congratulations on the 6 kittens 

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

<snip>
nice to see a good breeder still on here, 
<snip>
Hah, glad I'm not suffering a sense of humour failure this morning.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Photos as promised



























Not the best but in low light my camera isn't very good.
I'll see if I can get better ones later.
All fine this morning - good weights (94g the smallest and 111g the largest) and possibly 3 boys and 3 girls but not absolutely sure on that


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Well done mum :thumbup:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely!! 

Mai Tai looks so happy


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww congrats mummy and Lymorelynn :001_wub::001_wub: 
So so sweet!!! xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

How lovely, congratulations on such lovely little lambchops! Any ideas on the theme for their registered names yet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*Congratulations ,,,they are gorgeous xxx*


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Beeeeyooootiful!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> How lovely, congratulations on such lovely little lambchops! Any ideas on the theme for their registered names yet?


This will be The Cocktail Party litter 
Oh and a couple of better photos too


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so sweet, well done Mai tai


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loving these pics never get tired of seeing them


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations, only just noticed your thread

6 babies well done and at a reasonable hour. Please can you have a word with vogue she is due in about 2 1/2 weeks and I just know shes a midnight kinda girl


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

!!! Congratulations !!!
:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> This will be The Cocktail Party litter
> Oh and a couple of better photos too


Oh my how gorgeous!! Look at the little one nursing on their back with little paws in the air!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats, very cute kitties...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just melted into a big warm puddle of kitten love! They are gorgeous, as always.

My congratulations to you and the beautiful Mai Tai


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahhhh! They are SOOOOO cute!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

carly87 said:


> <snip>
> nice to see a good breeder still on here,
> <snip>
> Hah, glad I'm not suffering a sense of humour failure this morning.


Didnt know you were a breeder, sure there are good breeders on here, just see this thread with kittens, just most good breeders have left this site, dont see many about anymore.



lymorelynn said:


> Photos as promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cute!


----------



## Maxine Ann (Jun 8, 2012)

Very scrummy! Congratulations to Mai Tai and a big welcome to the new arrivals..


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Mai Tai looks such a good mum! hope mummy and kittens are doing well today  xx


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

So sweet. Many congratulations


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> This will be The Cocktail Party litter
> Oh and a couple of better photos too


Ahhhh congrats on the new arrivals Lynne! ...my phone is being temperamental just now and not allowing me to 'like' posts for some reason ...but I DO like!

...except that top pic looks like the kitty at the front has been decapitated  haha

Lovely babies! :001_wub:

...love the cocktail party theme too!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lynn that pic in photos on your website with mum and babies in there bed with your other girl also in there is fab.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> lynn that pic in photos on your website with mum and babies in there bed with your other girl also in there is fab.


My kitten sandwich  Rosie loves the babies too but she wouldn't share her own : She isn't really interested in these at the moment - she's had a quick look and sniff and that's been it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh how sweet


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Just gorgeous kittens Lynn.....Mai Tai looks very contented too, cant wait to see them when they are a couple of weeks old now, Well done Lynn................Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is such a contended mummy  and really loves her kittens. Funny thing though - she used to get really grumpy with Rosie's kittens : She only likes her own


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

Sounds normal - I can just about stand my own kids sometimes :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Alfride (May 19, 2011)

Aww so cute! Gongrats! 6 kittens sounds like quite a handful.

Your Mai Tai looks really good  my little mummy looks so scruffy compared to your beautiful girl.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations Lynn and Mai Tai, your kittens are beautiful.

Looking forward to updates

Cannot believe I missed this thread.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful kittens and Mai Tai looks a very proud mum


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gosh, 6!! Congrats!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Time for another update and some photos


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll take some photos and start a new thread for them a little later


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Awwwww beautiful new siamese furbabies congratulations xxx

BUT



:nono: naughty slave not giving me advance warning as i usually keep out of this section

:001_tt2:


----------

